# I guess the holiday season is here?



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Will there be plenty of blocks now? For at least couple months?

BLOCKS AVAILABLE | *Afternoon And Evening Deliveries*

Great news! Amazon is expanding afternoon and evening deliveries in your area, which means you may have additional opportunities to pick up blocks in the afternoon and evening to increase your earning potential.

To check for available blocks, just open the Amazon Flex app and tap 'Check For Available Blocks'.

Any questions?

Contact Support through the Amazon Flex app.

Thank you for delivering smiles,

The Amazon Flex Team


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

To me it seems like they're just switching it to the evening time rather than the daytime inotif UPS is going to deliver later at night for resdential routes too


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Wish they would start offering next day blocks again. Now I can only get same days sometimes I have half hour to get there. It's ridiculous. Too many last minute offers it's really unorganized lately.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

we’ve had afternoon/evening blocks since our warehouse opened. 8 AM-midnight


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

i got it PM8:30~11:30 blocks....


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

evangil said:


> i got it PM8:30~11:30 blocks....


Was this for logistics? Were they all reattempts?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

So I thought this email was telling us there will be more blocks available but instead I think theses Aholes are trying to give all the morning routes to the 5 hours and the white vans.

This morning I woke up at 5:30 and fished for two hours. Nothing... I give up for a while and restart fishing at 9:30. Then at around 10:15 am, 2pm 3 hour blocks shows up. What a waste of a [email protected] morning!!!!!!!

Now I get to my warehouse and the lot is full. I get my block and ask one of the blue vests if there were morning blocks. She says, "Not really." Not really? Why not just say no?

Anyway, 30 stops 15 apartments and 15 residential. ALL at least a mile a part, during traffic. These were not organized. All returned packages from the white vans. I know this since they have the numbered stickers on them. Took me 3:15 and I was busting my ass in 100 degree weather.

I really hope they don't get rid of the morning routes. 5 hours blocks ruined this gig, now the white vans are getting the other morning routes?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Our warehouse still getting morning blocks. Plus more mid afternoon like it used to be, plus the 4 and 430 along with alot more no way in hell blocks after 6. Even with higher rates I won't take those. I was told by a blue vest that the flex drivers are now getting the afternoon routes the van drivers used to get. Seems like it might be true from what I'm seeing. They make so many changes it's hard to keep up.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm glad your warehouse is getting back to where it was before all the nonsense. My warehouse is turning to sh!t.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Sorry to hear that. The last month here sucked but seems to be slowly getting better. Hopefully it happens at your location too!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Wish they would start offering next day blocks again. Now I can only get same days sometimes I have half hour to get there. It's ridiculous. Too many last minute offers it's really unorganized lately.


I see blocks like these often. And these have been up for a while now.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Used to happen in Riverside almost daily but now.its rare. Always one at a time


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Since the email came out I've seen TONS more afternoon and evening blocks than normal, and they're bumping prices too -- $25/hr tonight and it's not raining or cold. I also say 7-10:30 pm 3.5 hr blocks, haven't seen that before around here.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Jester hopefully things are picking up at your Warehouse!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Since the email came out I've seen TONS more afternoon and evening blocks than normal, and they're bumping prices too -- $25/hr tonight and it's not raining or cold. I also say 7-10:30 pm 3.5 hr blocks, haven't seen that before around here.


That's because they extended delivery areas. I went to glenview and northbrook areas today.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> I see blocks like these often. And these have been up for a while now.


A lot of times they stay there til the very end cause everyone else is on a block and depending on what time it ends. If your on a say 10:30-2:30 you'll never see that. And you may notice that the 1:30, 2:00pm go first because of those blocks ending at 1:30 and after.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> That's because they extended delivery areas. I went to glenview and northbrook areas today.


Out of Morton Grove? That's not extended, I was doing those areas out of MG 11 months ago.

Now if they swapped those areas over to Mundelein, that's something new.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Out of Morton Grove? That's not extended, I was doing those areas out of MG 11 months ago.
> 
> Now if they swapped those areas over to Mundelein, that's something new.


They are out of mundelein now.. other guy I know got des plaines and park ridge..

My guess is that MG is going deeper into the city.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bleh.... I liked driving around Lake County, almost all subdivisions and single family homes and just pull over to park. Des Plaines and Park Ridge are more crowded, more hassles.

So it's more blocks at DCH4... but not the kind we wanted. 

Thanks for posting the updates, Chicago-uber


----------

